
Learn Networking by Reproducing Research [pdf] - blacksmythe
https://ccronline.sigcomm.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/acmdl17-97.pdf
======
blacksmythe
"...students consistently found their own hardware ECMP performed
significantly better than the original paper’s ECMP results. The students
reran the ECMP results with spanning tree enabled and discovered that the
resulting, worse performance was identical to the results in the paper."

